# Which caboose would be easier to repaint?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking for an old MDC Rio Grande Southern caboose, but this is going to be a hard search. And I believe the number they issued was 0409. Unfortunately this number had a single side window cupola which does not match the MDC caboose design.


PIKO has reissued the basic model and I can easily repaint one of these. 


This is what the UP version looks like:













This is what the NYC version looks like:












This is the prototype I'd like to replicate:













My question is which version do the experienced model painters that visit this forum think would be easier to repaint? The repaint will be close to another repaint I did not too long ago on an MDC D&RGW painted caboose. It came as bright red, but I repainted it into a more realistic boxcar red color:











I might have to strip the paint/lettering on the PIKO model, especially on the large UP and NYC heralds. What might work well to strip this off of a plastic model?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 

Depending on the thickness of the paint used for the logos and lettering, you might be able to cover them with a good coat of Krylon's Ruddy Brown Primer. $2.98 a can at Walmart. I just sprayed two RO Wooden Christmas Box Cars and the primer covered the lettering and Christmas designs perfectly. I would say the NYC caboose in red will be the easiest to paint and get the coverage. The yellow of the UP might be hard to get good coverage in the nooks and crannies. 



















As for finding a RGS MDC Caboose, They show up on Ebay every once in a while, so don't give up on finding one. 

Randy


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Randy.

Nice paint job on that Christmas car.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, 

My vote would be the NYC. And what I'd do is just sand off the logo and number. A little wet/dry sandpaper will make quick work of those logos. Actually you don't even need to get rid of all of it, just feather the edges and the primer you use will do the rest.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I'd go with the UP version. If your picture is any indication, the UP version already has two windows rather than the single. Changing the cupola to a single window shouldn't be too difficult but why add to what you have to do?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 

I think I might have confused you. Sorry bout that










The MDC (and most D&RGW style) short caboose has three side windows. Two on one side, as shown on the UP version. And one on the other side as shown on the NYC and my D&RGW repaint. The "missing" window is where the pot belly stove goes.

What I meant about the single cupola side windows, looks like this:












Now I'm not certain, but I think the old MDC caboose painted and lettered for RGS was numbered as #0409. So as you can see, the model cupola with two side windows does not match the real thing.

Converting an MDC or PIKO short caboose to a single side cupola window is more than I'd want to do for a planned secondary and mostly unused piece of rolling stock. These models have pretty thick plastic walls. I've already looked into using the Bachmann single side window cupola (if I could even order it as a part). Because of the smallish MDC and PIKO 1:24 scale, the Bachmann 1:20.3 cupola is way too big in all dimensions.

So I'm not sure if I'd want to spend the money on an already painted RGS #0409 model if the road number will bug me with the number of cupola windows. If I can find a PIKO or MDC caboose cheap, repainting and lettering it as RGS #0402 should be fairly easy to do.



Oh and Brian, I like the idea of sanding off much of the NYC logo to help hide it when it gets painted over. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! In that case I would go with Brian's suggestion.


----------

